# طريقتان لصناعة شامبو بالبلسم



## صيدلى / احمد علام (21 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
بداية اود ان تقبلونى عضو فى هذا الملتقى الطيب. ص/احمد علام 
بلبيس - الشرقية - مصر
الطريقة الأولى : ​المكونات :
مسلسل المادة النسبة الوظيفة 

تكسابون ان70 ___ 15%_____ منظف
كوزميدياجوار سى__ 1% ______بلسم
سيتول اتش آى____ 2%_____ ملمس دهنى
ديهاى كوارت آى___ 2%______ بلسم
ديهايتون ك_______ 5%______ منظف
كلوريد صوديوم____ 3%______ مغلظ
كمبرلان كى دى_____ 1%______ مغلظ
برونيدوكس ال_____ 0.1% _____حافظ
ايوبرلان_________ 3%______ مصدف
ماء___________ نكمل حتى 100% 
نأتى للخطوات:

تذاب كمية ملح الطعام فى خمسة امثالها ماء ثم يضاف محلول ملح الطعام الى كمية التكسابون ثم تذاب كمية الكوزميدياجوار فى محلول التكسابون و تقلب جيدا حتى تمام التجانس ________ محلول 1 
تذاب كمية ديهاى كوارت آى فى ثلاثة امثالها ماء مع التقليب الجيد حتى تمام التجانس وتكوين مستحلب________ محلول 2 
يتم خلط باقى المكوناتمع الماء والعطر المناسب حتى تمام التجانس______ محلول 3 

محلول 1+ محلول 2 _____ يقلب حتى تمام التجانس
محلول 3 يضاف الى الناتج مع التقليب التام حتى تمام التجانس
يترك الشامبو مدة زمنية حتى يصعد الهواء المحتبس الى السطح وتزال الرغوة
تتم التعبئة داخل العبوات
الأسماء الكيميائية للأسماء التجارية:

التكسابون : صوديوم او امونيوم او تراى ايثانول امين او مونو ايثانول امين.
ديهايتون ك : كوكونت الكيل داى ميثيل امونيوم بيوتان.
كمبرلان كى دى : كوكونت داى ايثانول امين.
ايوبرلان : كبريتات ايثير الكحول الدهنى وهو يكسب الشامبو المظهر المتلألىء.
الى هنا انتهت الطريقة الاولى و سأقوم بشرح الطريقة الثانية اللقاء القادم ان شاءالله .
والسلام عليكم

xxxxxxx
من فضلك لا تضع وسائل الإتصال في مشاركتك
الإدارة


----------



## aymanabdeen (21 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

هل هذة المواد متوفرة فى السوق المصري

وشكرا


----------



## aymanabdeen (21 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

هل هذه المواد متوفرة فى السوق المصرى ؟

وخصوصا للمواد 2و3و4و5و8و9


----------



## amuhanna (23 مارس 2006)

جهد مشكور وبوركت يا اخ احمد
اخوكم
ابو عبد الله


----------



## حسام سعد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

المواد متوفرة فى السوق المصري


----------



## مهند الجبوري (7 نوفمبر 2006)

حياك الله ضيافا وحياك الله على هذه المعلومة


----------



## rodius (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بوركت يا اخ احمد


----------



## CHEN (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سلامي وتحياتي لجميع الأشخاص الذين يساهمون في انجاح هذا الموقع العظيم
لدي سؤال وأود الرد السريع
معرفة كيفية صناعة الصابون الشفاف:المواد الداخلة في تركيبه بالنسب الدقيقة،أنواعه،طريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## CHEN (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود معرفة الأسماء الكيميائية للمواد التجارية المستخدمة في صناعة المنظفات بشكل عام
وشكراً.


----------



## عبود20 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمدي يونس (12 نوفمبر 2006)

_اخواني جميع ما ذكر موجود فى الأسواق المصرية_


----------



## محمد العدوى (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## يحي القاضي (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخي الكريم جزاك الله خير .:12: 

هل هي متوفرة في الأسواق السعودية .؟؟؟ :81: 
شكرا لك .:55: ..*​


----------



## حمدي يونس (22 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم متوفرة


----------



## سيار (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبذا لو أراد أحدكم أن يفيد فعليه أن يعطي ماهو تجاري وليس ماهو أكاديمي فالكتب العلمية متوفرة بكثرة بالاسواق ولكن لخبرة العملية بتكلفة تنافس السوق بعتقد ليست متوفرة 
ولو كان بالامكان ان تزود الجميع بالاسماء التجارية وببدائل المواد الغير موجوده حتى تكن افادتك تامة ومفيده للجميع وفقق الله


----------



## معروف خليفة (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا دكتور علام , سوف أجرب ذلك


----------



## صيدلى / احمد علام (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
معذرة لعدم الرد خلال الفترة الماضية لكن هذا كان لضغوط العمل وسفرى للعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
المواد كلها يا اخوانى متوافرة فى السوق المصرى المهم هو ان تكون غير مغشوشه 
لانى عانيت من هذا الموضوع اثناءبدايات قيامى بتصنيع كريم الحلاقة حيث كان زيت جوز الهند مغشوش وغير ذلك كثير .... اخوكم احمد علام


----------



## محمد رضوان12 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بداية اشكر الاخ الصديق الذي قام بهذا التقديم لمادة الشامبولكن اود ان اعرفكم بنفسي اخوكم محمد رضوان اعمل بمجال المنظفات ومستحضراتالتجميل 
اولا الاسم العلمي للتكسابون هو : sodium luryle ether sulphat

واليكم تركيبة شامبو اقتصادية وتجارية في نفس اوقت 
1- تكسابون 15% 
2-تايلوز 10%
3-كلوريد صوديوم 3%
4-sodium luryle mono sulphate 4%
5-فورمالين .005%
6-ايوبرلان 3%
7- اللون .0175%
8- الرائحة 2%
وسأذكر لكم الطريقة المرة القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد الجداوى (19 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you it was too useful


----------



## عادل الحلبي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

فين الطريقة الثانية :
هذه الطريقة مذكورة الف مرة .. أين الجديد لصفحات منتدانا .. 
نرجو عدم التكرار .. الله يعطيكوا العافية .. نريد الجديد دائماً بمنتدانا


----------



## حسام النجار (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو كتابه المركبات الكيميائيه باللغه الانجليزيه وايضاح كيفيه الحصول عليها
 وشكرا
ك/ حسام النجار


----------



## شريف بحر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## شريف بحر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات مفيده


----------



## شريف بحر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

انا سمعت ان الفرمالين ماده خطر


----------



## مهاجر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده 

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رحمه4 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا شكر ونرجوا من الله التوفيق


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (16 سبتمبر 2009)

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&جزاك الله خيرا شكر &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على معلوماتك الطيبه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشششششششكور جدا" على الجهود


----------



## KAMEL1962 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور عالمعلومة الرائعة


----------



## معمارى-81 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ahmed abobakr (24 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عايز طريقة تصنيع الشامبو والبلسم


----------



## معتز المهندس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## elwakidi (13 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## rami_m_ra (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thechemist_1981 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ا هى المادة الفعالة فى الشامبو ؟ هل هى التكسابون ام ماذا؟
وبرجاء التوصيح بين الاضافات المحسنة وبين المواد الاساسية


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------

